# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Dicka qe nuk e prisnim!!!

## Shpirt Njeriu

Te nderuar lexues edhe shkikues te ketij forumi ne radhe te pare u pershendes te gjitheve.
Sot me dt 3 korrik ne te cilen Alban-Travel linja direkt *London-Tirane* do te bente udhetimin e pare te saj nga Gatwich per ne Rinas eshte ndaluar per keta arsye:
1}Mos kontrollimi i sakte i aeroportit Rinas,
2}Mos besimi i emigracionit anglez ne te cilen mund te futen njerez ilegal.
3}Hyrja e personave ilegal ne London edhe kerkim per AZIL ne te cilen nuk mund te kthehen mbrapsh nese nuk vertetohet procedura e tyre...........etc.
Keta ishin sot disa nga informacionet e dhena nga ndertuesi kesai agjensie.
PS:Jane te lajmeruar te gjithe ate qe kane prere biletat mund te interesohen qe te marrin leket mbrapsh ose do transferohen  ne linja te tjera si Alitalia-Malev etc
 Gjithe te Mirat

----------


## DeuS

Kjo eshte nje arsye me teper per te qene krenar qe kemi lindur shqiptare. Flm per lajmerimin Djal Serioz dhe uroj qe te jene sa me te pakte ato qe kane prere biletat per kete udhetim.

----------

